# Rashard Lewis on Cleveland trading for Antawn Jamison: “It doesn’t scare me”



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Magic player that will most feel the impact of Antawn Jamison’s addition to the Cleveland Cavaliers will be power forward Rashard Lewis.

Jamison has caused Lewis problems on occasion. So what does Lewis think about the trade?

“It doesn’t scare me,” Lewis said. “I’ve been on all star teams as well as him. I think it’s going to come down to who executes better on the defensive end. Most definitely a great player. … At the same time one guy doesn’t win ballgames. They do have another guy called LeBron James which is going to be our focus.”

Read more


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big game tomorrow, it will be interesting to see how Jamison plays, especially after his horrendous debut for the Cavs.

I'm really hoping the Magic can get the W. They need to establish that they can still beat the Cavs with this new look team. Should be a great game. I'll be riding with all Magic fans.

And I agree with Shard, I seriously doubt that Jamison strikes fear into any of the top tier teams.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Jamison still looks pretty lost on offense...


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Three straight baskets!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Magic win. 

Jamison looks better, but again he's not really going to strike the fear into any of the top tier teams, all the good teams have players to compete with the Cavs.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Jamison is trying to find his spot on the team. I dont see him being very effective if Cavs are going to be like James ball hogging offense. I think he will only play well when James is in the game is the walking into the lane for a long distance hook shot. But is it really for the betterment for the team? Or Cavs felt like they need to darw some plays for Jamison so it shows to the world that they arent making a bad move for acquring Jamison.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Cavs are better w/o the Big Snaq. F!


----------

